# Shimano 333 Adjustment



## wrongway (Jun 11, 2014)

I know these aren't the most popular out there, but it's what I have right now and I've got all the little parts to make it work. Does anyone know how to adjust these? I assume it's somewhat like my Sturmey Archer in that you want the cable to be fairly tight in low gear, but I have a feeling the little lock nut also plays into this, too.  Thanks.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 11, 2014)

Nah, the lock nut just locks the cable after adjustment is set. Thread the knuckle on until you feel no play between the pushrod and the indicator lever. It's a feel thing. The point is, you want it to push the pushrod at the slightest pull of the cable. Then, you want to adjust it in high gear, 3rd. Just make it taut like you do sturmey and lock it in place.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 11, 2014)

What I meant was the lock nut that is threaded onto the axle before the shift knuckle. Maybe it's not important?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

The 333 cable tension is set in "neutral" or 2nd gear. Adjust the cable tension until the red circle-N is centered in the window on the pushrod housing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

wrongway said:


> What I meant was the lock nut that is threaded onto the axle before the shift knuckle. Maybe it's not important?




The locknut is there to prevent the pushrod housing from moving after everything is set. Lock it against the housing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6941911_adjust-shimano-3_speed-hub.html


----------



## wrongway (Jun 11, 2014)

alw said:


> The 333 cable tension is set in "neutral" or 2nd gear. Adjust the cable tension until the red circle-N is centered in the window on the pushrod housing.




I think mine is older as I don't have the window. I wish I took a picture of it this morning.  Thanks.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 11, 2014)

alw said:


> The locknut is there to prevent the pushrod housing from moving after everything is set. Lock it against the housing.




That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 11, 2014)

*n*

I have always been told that the "N" stood for "Normal", so you have low, normal and high.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I have always been told that the "N" stood for "Normal", so you have low, normal and high.




Neutral, as there is no change to gearing. Not neutral like in a car.
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/internal-hub-transmissions


----------



## Gordon (Jun 11, 2014)

*ah*

Never too old to learn something new.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2014)

that's the problem - if you quit learning, that's when you start being old...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> that's the problem - if you quit learning, that's when you start being old...




esta verdad


----------



## spoker (Jun 11, 2014)

u cali guys know all the kool info!!who is este?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2014)

casi - se dice, "es la verdad."


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> casi - se dice, "es la verdad."




Failed Spanish


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2014)

I took Spanish in high school, but didn't learn it - most of my Spanish came from flying to Cancun and driving down Quintana Roo in the 80s - it was remote then - no tv or pizza.  
Dos mas cervesas Superior, por favor.

Let's see, how to get this back on topic?  
Um, on my daughter's Nexus, the cable length adjuster is on the shifter...


----------



## wrongway (Jun 12, 2014)

alw said:


> Neutral, as there is no change to gearing. Not neutral like in a car.
> http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/internal-hub-transmissions




I think I do see an 'N' there. I may need to clean more of the dirt off mine and check that. I tried adjusting it this morning, but it clearly isn't changing gears. I brought it to work so that I can play with it on my lunch break......maybe go for a ride.......


----------



## wrongway (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, what gear should it be in when I'm adjusting it to the 'N'?  Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Oh, what gear should it be in when I'm adjusting it to the 'N'?  Thanks!





you _are _kidding, right?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 12, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Oh, what gear should it be in when I'm adjusting it to the 'N'?  Thanks!




2nd gear is the correct answer


----------



## wrongway (Jun 12, 2014)

Well....it has been a stressful week.......:o:o:o:o:o:o:o


----------



## wrongway (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow! That is easy to adjust!!  Unfortunately the hub......grabs......grabs......grabs.... as it rolls along. I've oiled it, but I think I will need to abandon this one and go for a Sturmey Archer someday......unless I just need to adjust the hub nuts?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2014)

check the bearing adjustment


----------



## wrongway (Jun 12, 2014)

I'll do that. I just took this off of one bike, that hadn't been on the road in many years, and put it on mine so it could be that.....or worse. I wish there was a way to check these multispeed hubs before they're on a bike or on a rim laced up.


----------

